# Insulation



## mrangry (Apr 2, 2009)

Anyone know what the insulation thickness (walls, roof, floor etc) is in mm on a circ 98 model Rapdio 7090 motorhome? Thinking of buying one and there is no info on this both in the brochures and on the Rapido web site.

Thanks..


----------

